# Double pedestal mount



## TuffBuc

I posted this earlier in a different forum but thought I would share it here. 

Here's my 2010 muzzleloader buck and 2011 archery. I love the way it turned out!


----------



## Coonhuntercraig

I like it


----------



## TheHunter831

Sweet!


----------



## Fullerc

Two wicked nice mounts


----------



## BP1992

Very nice


----------



## Swampseed

They look great!!! Are those Rhode Island bucks???


----------



## Looptax614

Very nice


----------



## Brian811

Beautiful!!


----------



## stickin em'

Looks good


----------



## NY911

All time favorite mount of mine.


----------



## mrjeffro

Two awesome deer. Great looking mount!!


----------



## brian g

Very cool


----------



## woodmaster

Awesome! 

Great bucks with a hell of a mount!


----------



## TuffBuc

Swampseed said:


> They look great!!! Are those Rhode Island bucks???


No they aren't.


----------



## John-in-VA

Great looking mounts .Congrats


----------



## trial153

Sweet mounts!! 


Sent from The People's Republic of New York.


----------



## Juneauhunt

TuffBuc said:


> No they aren't.


Well, whatever you do, don't tell us where they were killed.


----------



## TuffBuc

Sorry man. I didn't realize it mattered that much to you. They were killed in IL.


----------



## bowtech37

Very nice who did that work


----------



## PAbigbear

looks awesome!!!


----------



## bucknut1

nice


----------



## vhram

Very Nice !


----------



## Rampage95

Awesome Work!!!


----------



## Claydee

I give my last testicle for a mount like that!!! What state/province did you kill those two brutes???


----------



## ithoyts

looks awsome


----------



## E. Johnson

Hope you don't mind, but I saved this picture for the future. This is one of the best mounts I've seen and would love to have one like it if I'm lucky enough to take two great bucks.


----------



## Chromie

thats sick:cheers:


----------



## mx2hunter

Thats a really nice mount. I had my 2012 whitetail pedistal mounted. First mount I have ever had done actually but i would love to have a dual setup like that!

Sent from my galaxy s3 on tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## mx2hunter

I would post a pic but I dont want to hijack your thread.

Sent from my galaxy s3 on tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## Whitetailhntr

Wow very nice!


----------



## myerslawncare96

nice deer


----------

